# Army help needed badly



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

I am in a slump. I want a new army, but i cant decide which. I dont want to paint any of the currant models i have, and i have a limted budget. I have takin a break from gaming so i can work on chosing a new army. Now in case i come off a a whiny indescive 10 year old, thats the way i feel right now so sorry. So heres what i got.

[email protected] up the army book, read it, didnt have much of a issue other then a sense of deja-vu. I play orks in 40k so seeing the modles in the army book they just look...weird. I bought a box of night Gobbos and thought they were okay but i dont want to burn 150$ on a decant base of them. I havnt seen the orc warriros up close so i cant jugde but the pics dont appel to me and i have yet to see a conversion from the waboss kit that i like.

WoC-I skimed the army book and it didnt seem to have the since of "thats fucked up" i got with the VC army book. I want to do a all marauders list with some chosen and a Tzeetch lord but i have been told the maraurders models are shit and im not the best at painting human skin.

VC- i have a small army of skelies siting in my workshop untouched. I painted one and liked the way it came out but the army book is almost to dark for me (it's the artwork, not the fluff) and i dont like the ghoul modles or zombies to much and the vamps from GW dont tickle me either.

Dwarfs- they seem to fit my play style and their army books not to bad but arnet longbeards and ironbreakers metal?. 

So then General questoins
OG
1.How much am i going to spend on a army if i want mainly goblins and black orks with some magic support and only a couple of warriors. Say around 1500 points.
2. Does the warboss kit have room for kit bashing.
3. Can i kit bash the 40k and fantsey ork sets or are thier issues?.
WoC
1. Are the maruarders models as bad as they say, and what would i kit bash them with.
2.Can i run a 1500 k list for under 300$.
3. How is the Tzeencth lord on disk model? i like it but is it a bitch to assamble.
4. Is the codex really twisted.
VC
1. Can i converte some Vamps easy?
2.Can i avoid the corspe cart and ghouls?
3.Other wise anyone want some Skeiles?
Dwarfs
1. are the beards a bitch to paint?
2. How much of thier line is metal?
3. Is thier much room for differnt bulids?

Sorry thats so long but i really need help. I will gadly give rep to anyone whos willing.Also ill be ordering alot from wayland so that will affect army prices a little. And any genreal advice on painting and modeling would be nice. My play style is defensive but ill get stuck in if i need to and i play like my troops have some worth (unless ive got a bunch more in resevere)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## needskonstruktion (Oct 9, 2008)

OG
1. gonna leave this one for someone more exp; Basic knowledge wise, you could do it pretty cheap, as Black Orcs and Gobbos are plastic, but hordes of goblins will add up.
2. Yes it does  From what I've seen and made, the stuff you get in the warboss kit can be used on other models, and vice versa, with little or no major conversion work.
3. Bit of a mixed bag imo. Some items from the 40k Orks can be used for the Orcs, however it's mainly fantasy to 40k - the Fantasy models have a more basic-ness that would fit in 40k with conversion, or as a savage tribe, whereas orks in fantasy wouldn't fit in, due to the different armor design, trophies, etc. Still possible 
WoC
1. Tbh, they receive a lot more shit than they deserve. You can easily pain them decently and get a decent looking unit, otherwise you could maybe be a bit more varied - Orcs that have turned to chaos might work? Go to your local GW / LGS and have a look yourself 
2. I would say so, if you made good use of the internet, and the models themselves. Check the money saving tips section on the guide to WHFB armies thread (In general I think).
3. 50/50 - Awesome model, and the disk can be a pain, however I found that, with patience, and a few tools, it is pretty simple. Don't go near a greater daemon building-wise xD Look out for some of the drying process agents - EG you glue the foot, then put the agent on the surface, when they make contact they set always instantly, at a small sacrifice of toughness. Just make sure to protect them with spray.
4. I read the majority of it and had a little go when it was released - Tbh, I think it's pretty good. You're always going to get ones that are deemed twisted, and vice versa, but there are many reasons, such as getting owned by them, that could lead to such statement
VC
1. Yes  ! It will be tricky, but doable. After you have got some good rotten looking bitz spare, get a boxset of... say... Elves, and chip all of their stuff, etc. Then replace the odd limb, head, with a skull or bone, and with a pale, and sickly, yet dramatic looking paintjob, it will work. This could be VERY tedious though, and may not be worth the effort depending on the end result. 
2. Yup, however the corpse cart magic/other abilities may turn out pretty useful, and you wouldn't get them. Ghouls can be pretty useful core troops, I recommend them. I think they have poisoned attack which are useful. Maybe VC aren't for you? Not sure :/ 
3. PM me, I may be interested
Dwarfs
1. Not so much to paint, they just get boring. Washes can make them easy, however they;re a bit of a mixed bag :/
2. A fair bit is plastic, however you're looking at some pretty pricey metal models I'd imagine for a decent army. You can always make variations - EG paint one warrior unit all white beards and then say they're another unit.
3. Not unless you go chaos dwarfs. You can focus on several things, but conversion wise I don't think there's much room. Maybe more infantry less warmachines, etc, but that could make the army not as useful by far. 

Hope I helped


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> OG
> 1.How much am i going to spend on a army if i want mainly goblins and black orks with some magic support and only a couple of warriors. Say around 1500 points.
> 2. Does the warboss kit have room for kit bashing.
> 3. Can i kit bash the 40k and fantsey ork sets or are thier issues?.


someone ask for greenskin advice? Waaagh.

1: Fairly cheap, though not as cheap as it used to be. Skull Pass is unavailable now. You might be able to pick some up on ebay. Going the gobbo route generally meant grabbing some skull pass sets. Though there's not much difference in just buying night gobbo regiments. It basically comes down to "did you want the spider riders" Since the O+G army has lots of plastic now they are fairly cheap to build as their plastics haven't suffered from some of the rather daft high pricing of others (see Greatswords for empire) 20 night gobbos properly geared with 3 fanatics comes in at 202 points. (that's 1 box of each). Black Orcs are a mediocre unit and I only field them because I have to to take Grimgor... who rocks.... a shitload. Since he can only join that unit you need it to be meaty so you can easy rack up some points there. (This probably isn't a wise strategy in 1500 points though). Orc boyz, boar boyz, wolf riders, night gobbos, fanatics, giant are what you want to be fielding in low points games and they are all cheap kits. So you're looking to spend £150 on a reasonable 1500 point force.

2: Plenty of room. Though I personally just use a black orc champion as my warboss as it's a fantastic plastic champion model.

3: Yeah they work together fairly well, though there's not really much from the 40K stuff you can actually use. The only real issue for the useable stuff (that doesn't have guns etc) is that they tend to have bullets hanging off everything, a quick file off of the detail turns them into teef.


HOwever, reading the tone of what you have written so far, you seem to already be gravitating towards other armies subconciously. I'd go with that urge, you'll have more fun if you like the look and feel of your army as opposed to "OOooo that's well hard I'll play that"

on a side note... you can make fun Warriors of Chaos from black orcs with chaos warrior heads. the heads are too small for the black orc bodies and it looks like they're hopped on steroids with tiny little roid rage heads.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Well thanks guys. I have decided i will-
1.go to the local hobby store and read the WoC army book a bit more.
2. I will buy if i like.
3. I will by some maruarders and orc warriros from wayland.
4.I will decide if i like, if i dont ill try some more VC stuff, and if i like ill sell the VC stuff i have.

Thank you very much guys, very helpful. And ill still take any more advice from anyone if you have some and ill give rep to.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Marauders should just basically be a Nurgle Screen for your warriors. 10 of them with MoN, Hand Weapon and Shields,Light Armour, and you're looking at 110points (I think). With a -1 to hit, they're quite reasonable,and can take on enemies, especially most ranged units quite easily in hand to hand. Just watch out for S4+ Range.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

If you choose a VC army then have a look at mantic games because they have some very cheap and unique looking vampire counts models 

I would offer to send you my VC army book to take a gander at but i live in the UK sorry


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Thakn you for the mararders stategey vaz.

I have the VC army book (i bought it off wayland so i didnt have a chance to look over it before i bought it) but thank you for the offer. I thought about mantic the other day and think ill give them a look for some ghouls and see if i like them.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

we have a saying in our lgs that every time someone buys mantic 10 angels contract gunarhea i personnally hate the models although the ghouls are soso


----------

